# Adjustable OPV mod for Gaggia Classic 2018/2019 - Is this worth it?



## Pablo El Beano

Adjusting the OPV... Seems like its a common mod on the GC, but I still don't really know what difference this would make to me. I understand the GC Pro is set at around 13bar and most people recommend around 9 or 10 for optimal performance, but what actual difference will this make in the cup, and to all other factors of my pours?

I've also read that the new 2018/19 GC Pro doesn't have an easily adjustable OPV. I know some have cut the spring which seems a little bit of a crude way to control things, but I just found this post on Reddit, of a simple mod that might make things easier on the newer model GC:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/espresso/comments/cx14wt/adjustable_opv_mod_for_gaggia_classic_20182019/

Whats your thoughts on this?

Pablo


----------



## ashcroc

Pablo El Beano said:


> Adjusting the OPV... Seems like its a common mod on the GC, but I still don't really know what difference this would make to me. I understand the GC Pro is set at around 13bar and most people recommend around 9 or 10 for optimal performance, but what actual difference will this make in the cup, and to all other factors of my pours?
> I've also read that the new 2018/19 GC Pro doesn't have an easily adjustable OPV. I know some have cut the spring which seems a little bit of a crude way to control things, but I just found this post on Reddit, of a simple mod that might make things easier on the newer model GC:
> 
> Whats your thoughts on this?
> 
> Pablo


 You could just install an OPV from a pre-2015 classic & leave the OE one in situ.


----------



## Pablo El Beano

ashcroc said:


> You could just install an OPV from a pre-2015 classic & leave the OE one in situ. 203.2 kB · 0 downloads


 Is that effectively what this guy has done? And what difference does it actually make?


----------



## ashcroc

Pablo El Beano said:


> Is that effectively what this guy has done? And what difference does it actually make?


Pretty much except he also removed the OEM one which there's no need for. It just won't engage as it'll be set at a higher pressure is all.
A lower pressure tends to help reduce channeling.


----------



## Bacms

Lower pressure will allow you to grinder finger and hence improve extraction. It will also reduce channeling as already mentioned

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hazzeruk

I have just done this and the improvement is imo incredible, might have been a placebo but the sourness in my shots are gone now


----------



## Buster

Could anyone direct me to instructions on how to fit an adjustable opv to a 2019 Classic? I've ordered a valve but have no idea how to go about fitting it. Thanks.

I'm planning to fit it in addition to the exiting opv. Do I need any other parts other than just the adjustable opv?


----------



## RMcG

Buster said:


> Could anyone direct me to instructions on how to fit an adjustable opv to a 2019 Classic? I've ordered a valve but have no idea how to go about fitting it. Thanks.
> 
> I'm planning to fit it in addition to the exiting opv. Do I need any other parts other than just the adjustable opv?


 I second this - I'm really surprised no-one has written a walkthrough/guide to the steps needed to fit an additional/replacement adjustable OPV. It makes me slightly doubt it's possible - why would everyone be irreversibly cutting their springs shorter if there was a reversible method?

I've done the excellent MrShades PID mod on my 2019 Gaggia Classic, just wishing someone would put together a kit and instructions to corner the OPV market!


----------



## MrShades

I would assume that you need the following:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Machine-Over-Pressure-Valve-OPV-Kit-suits-Gaggia-/162524072747

...and then another piece of silicone pipe to run from the valve to the tank, such as https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161790618597

It should be reaosnably simple to cut the existing pipe and insert something like this.

However- this is only my assumption - but as it's Shockwaves selling both of the above, it may be a good idea to ping him a message on eBay and confirm that's what's required.


----------



## CoffeeGoGo

hazzeruk said:


> I have just done this and the improvement is imo incredible, might have been a placebo but the sourness in my shots are gone now


 Hi, did you blind set the OPV or use a gauge on the portafilter as well? Just curious as I adjusted blind but my shots are bitter/burnt and also acidic. All in all a bad espresso experience...

Thanks


----------



## MrShades

MrShades said:


> I would assume that you need the following:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Machine-Over-Pressure-Valve-OPV-Kit-suits-Gaggia-/162524072747
> ...and then another piece of silicone pipe to run from the valve to the tank, such as https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161790618597
> It should be reaosnably simple to cut the existing pipe and insert something like this.
> However- this is only my assumption - but as it's Shockwaves selling both of the above, it may be a good idea to ping him a message on eBay and confirm that's what's required.


Having looked at this further, and for anyone else looking - I've changed my mind concerning the above as I hadn't noticed that the original OEM OPV was actually being removed and replaced with the adjustable one... so it should be a pretty simple plug and play solution if it simply screws and pushes into place. The connection on the top of the pump is acting like the T and you don't appear to need an additional one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades

Adding a little more to this "External OPV on a 2018+ Classic" story...

I've recently fitted one of the external brass adjustable OPVs to a 2018 Classic and it had to be installed in such a way that it was very loose - to achieve 9 bar - but this then meant that it wasn't sealing properly and the Classics steaming ability was severely reduced, as the boiler pressure was escaping by the badly sealing OPV.

This particular OPV is rated as approximately 9-12 bar - and I found that when installing it, it had to be unwould most of the way to achieve 9 bar. Any tighter and it quickly is 10-11 bar. This means that there's little if any pressure on the spring, and the OPV doesn't seal the return flow properly - allowing steam/boiler pressure (and copious amounts of water) to escape into the tank whem trying to steam.

So yes, it's worth doing - but I would do it by carefully reducing the length of the existing spring. The external inline OPV is large, with a large powerful spring, and 9 bar is beyond its usable range as far as I can tell.

(If you look at the spring inside the external OPV and the standard OEM sprint, you'll see a huge difference!)


----------



## Buster

Thanks Mr Shades for being such a 'good egg' and sorting out my steaming issues. The OPV was acquired via Ebay and visually matches the one in Pablo El Beano's opening post and photo. Thought I would be reaching the 'Nirvana' of GC ownership with the OPV and Mr Shades PID (very kindly fitted by the man himself as I am 'fairly' local and am a DIY liability with a spanner in my hand). After picking up the modded machine I had a very frustrating Sunday unable to get much if any steam - my domestic kettle gave off way more! Back to Mr Shades for further investigation this weekend and hey presto within a couple of minutes the problem had been identified and resolved. Reverting to the standard OPV (fixed I am told at around 15 bar) all worked well and with the Mr Shades PID set to around 149 for steam purposes I have bucket loads of steam - if anything I think I will turn down to 137/138 as it was only turned up to 149 hoping to develop more pressure in an effort to get workable steam anyway. Now having reverted to the OEM OPV if anything its too powerful!

Huge thank you to Mr Shades for being tolerant and fantastically helpful to a 'newb' who could also have come across as a complete numpty when it comes to the technical workings of a Gaggia Classic. I am now looking forward to a more enjoyable caffeinated week, after a week of breakfast tea bags!

Not sure if the 2019 Gaggia Classic Pro can have the pre 2015 adjustable OPV retro fitted. If it can that might be the better solution. I think Mr Shades is on the case investigating the options!


----------



## RMcG

Thanks for those updates, that's really interesting. I'm glad other more able people than me are trying to find an adjustable method!

If I were to cave in and just cut away at the existing spring, is there an identical replacement spring available if I cut too much or decide to reverse it? Could the spring from a pre2015 model be used?


----------



## MrShades

RMcG said:


> Thanks for those updates, that's really interesting. I'm glad other more able people than me are trying to find an adjustable method!
> If I were to cave in and just cut away at the existing spring, is there an identical replacement spring available if I cut too much or decide to reverse it? Could the spring from a pre2015 model be used?


I'm working on springs. Don't do anything drastic just yet - give me a few weeks and I should (hopefully) have at least a 9 bar replacement available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMcG

MrShades said:


> I'm working on springs. Don't do anything drastic just yet - give me a few weeks and I should (hopefully) have at least a 9 bar replacement available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This has made my evening, thank you for looking into it.


----------



## kimba413

RMcG said:


> This has made my evening, thank you for looking into it.


 joined this forum just to add that I, too, am very interested in an option for adjusting the OPV on the 2018/2019 classic pro! I'll be following closely


----------



## MrShades

OK - @RMcG , @kimba413 et al - Just to tease a little more, as this work is progressing...

How would you feel about a kit with:

- a 9 bar spring

- a 6.5 bar spring

- an additional length of silicone tube to connect the OPV output back to the water tank

- a blanking plug to block off the current OPV pipe

- instructions on what to do!

The 9 bar spring is obvious - and it's a direct replacement for the standard one (which you can just keep/store) and this new spring gives 10 bar static / 9 bar dynamic pressure.

The 6.5 bar spring is fun - as 6-ish bar pours can be really very good. When I use the dimmer on my Classic to vary pressure, I really like using 6 bar pours - lots of crema and some great flavours.

The additional length of tubing, because most (if not all) of the current RI9480 models have the output of the OPV going directly into the drip tray (which is a crazy waste of water). This allows the OPV output to go back into the tank (and when you are running 9 or 6.5 bar, then a LOT of water is simply pumped back into the tank).

- The blanking plug allows you to leave the existing OPV tubing and Y piece in situ, and simply blank off the end of the existing OPV pipe. If you don't do this then the output from the solenoid valve throws water all over the inside of your machine, from the open end of that pipe.

The only tools required to change the springs and do this, would be a standard philips screwdriver to take the lid off and then ideally a 10mm spanner to remove the OPV nipple (using a spanner makes it much easier to appreciate when it is tightly refitted, as there's a definite stop when it's fully home).

I'm anticipating minimal cost of this kit - probably £9 inc UK shipping.... or £10 inc UK shipping if you want a "timer disable" cable as well.

Any thoughts on this????

Image below showing the OPV mod test (dynamic pressure, using typical espresso flow rate) - you can see the water flowing back into the tank (it'd fill your drip tray VERY quickly):


----------



## Rebel

I'd suggest you charge more. This will be the only kit of its kind and you deserve a better reward for your efforts.


----------



## MrShades

Rebel said:


> I'd suggest you charge more. This will be the only kit of its kind and you deserve a better reward for your efforts.


Good feedback - thanks. I'm not totally sure of my final costs just yet, so it may be a little higher but not much.

I'd rather it was accessible at a reasonable price than people started hacking springs to avoid the cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimba413

@MrShades This sounds awesome! Is US shipping an option? I'm definitely interested and would be happy to provide feedback on the instructions.

Thanks!


----------



## Pablo El Beano

I'd be down for one of those @MrShades. My 2019 Classic already has the second hose going back in to the tank, so does that mean my model is one of the few you mentioned?


----------



## MrShades

Pablo El Beano said:


> I'd be down for one of those @MrShades. My 2019 Classic already has the second hose going back in to the tank, so does that mean my model is one of the few you mentioned?
> 
> <img alt="IMG_8206.thumb.JPG.8cad0ba9fb907664f7e83be531f941e0.JPG" data-fileid="35975" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/IMG_8206.thumb.JPG.8cad0ba9fb907664f7e83be531f941e0.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Yes, it's weird - I've seen ones from late 2018 and 2019 that had dual pipes but then the late 2019 and 2020 ones that I've seen have mainly had a Y piece and everything from the OPV and solenoid dumping into the drip tray.

No idea why they've done this - the Y piece plus pipe must be more expensive than just a slightly longer piece of pipe - and it's a complete waste of perfectly good water. Madness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades

kimba413 said:


> @MrShades This sounds awesome! Is US shipping an option? I'm definitely interested and would be happy to provide feedback on the instructions.
> Thanks!


Yes, I'll ship to most places!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_s

Hi mrshades, count me in for your new mod! I have the new one with the one tube and I noticed the water tank empty very very quickly. All this water to the drip tray... such a waste!


----------



## RMcG

I would purchase that kit in a heartbeat ?

My machine is one of the ones with the 2nd pipe going back into the water tank, but given the cheap cost of this potential mod kit (especially in light of the relatively much more expensive PID mod) I'd buy the whole lot anyway - being able to disable the timer switch and have a reversible OPV adjustment (on top of the existing PID mod) would cure my upgradeitis for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Pablo El Beano

MrShades said:


> Yes, it's weird - I've seen ones from late 2018 and 2019 that had dual pipes but then the late 2019 and 2020 ones that I've seen have mainly had a Y piece and everything from the OPV and solenoid dumping into the drip tray.
> 
> No idea why they've done this - the Y piece plus pipe must be more expensive than just a slightly longer piece of pipe - and it's a complete waste of perfectly good water. Madness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 If its ok with you, can we get a set sent down to me in Melbourne whenever you're ready to roll mate?


----------



## RCITM

MrShades said:


> OK - @RMcG , @kimba413 et al - Just to tease a little more, as this work is progressing...
> 
> How would you feel about a kit with:
> 
> - a 9 bar spring
> 
> - a 6.5 bar spring
> 
> - an additional length of silicone tube to connect the OPV output back to the water tank
> 
> - a blanking plug to block off the current OPV pipe
> 
> - instructions on what to do!
> 
> The 9 bar spring is obvious - and it's a direct replacement for the standard one (which you can just keep/store) and this new spring gives 10 bar static / 9 bar dynamic pressure.
> 
> The 6.5 bar spring is fun - as 6-ish bar pours can be really very good. When I use the dimmer on my Classic to vary pressure, I really like using 6 bar pours - lots of crema and some great flavours.
> 
> The additional length of tubing, because most (if not all) of the current RI9480 models have the output of the OPV going directly into the drip tray (which is a crazy waste of water). This allows the OPV output to go back into the tank (and when you are running 9 or 6.5 bar, then a LOT of water is simply pumped back into the tank).
> 
> - The blanking plug allows you to leave the existing OPV tubing and Y piece in situ, and simply blank off the end of the existing OPV pipe. If you don't do this then the output from the solenoid valve throws water all over the inside of your machine, from the open end of that pipe.
> 
> The only tools required to change the springs and do this, would be a standard philips screwdriver to take the lid off and then ideally a 10mm spanner to remove the OPV nipple (using a spanner makes it much easier to appreciate when it is tightly refitted, as there's a definite stop when it's fully home).
> 
> I'm anticipating minimal cost of this kit - probably £9 inc UK shipping.... or £10 inc UK shipping if you want a "timer disable" cable as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on this????
> 
> Image below showing the OPV mod test (dynamic pressure, using typical espresso flow rate) - you can see the water flowing back into the tank (it'd fill your drip tray VERY quickly):
> 
> View attachment 35941


 This sounds like an excellent idea to me. Just the kind of thing i was looking for.


----------



## Dan Tan

I just joined the forum because I'm looking forward to MrShades spring solution. I'm ready to pull the trigger on the latest Gaggia Classic Pro and add a PID to it, too. Hoping you can ship to the US. Thanks!


----------



## Magnobh

Please ship to Brazil too...  

Enviado de meu MI 8 Lite usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DrVannNostrand

I would be interested in the spring pack. Also going to order that PID kit, so a combo option would be great!


----------



## dissident07

> The 9 bar spring is obvious - and it's a direct replacement for the standard one (which you can just keep/store) and this new spring gives 10 bar static / 9 bar dynamic pressure.
> 
> The 6.5 bar spring is fun - as 6-ish bar pours can be really very good. When I use the dimmer on my Classic to vary pressure, I really like using 6 bar pours - lots of crema and some great flavours.


 Definitely interested in these springs and the kit, although my '19 Pro (mfg date: 03/2019) doesn't have the Y split, shipping would be to the US. I'll keep track of this thread!


----------



## adamk

Buster said:


> Not sure if the 2019 Gaggia Classic Pro can have the pre 2015 adjustable OPV retro fitted. If it can that might be the better solution. I think Mr Shades is on the case investigating the options!


 Just to confirm, this is also a possible option, I managed to replace the whole 2018-2019 setup with the pre-2015 one with original Gaggia parts. It may be more expensive than just replacing a spring but it gives you the freedom to adjust anytime to any pressure value (between reasonable limits of the pump capacity, obviously ?)!


----------



## Fishbulb

First time poster as well. A few weeks into Gaggia Classic Pro ownership, and my shots are running fast.

I would be very interested in a 9 bar spring kit shipped to the US.

Thank you!

Jac


----------



## EvanB

I'm also interested in purchasing the mod! Especially for the 6.5 bar spring.


----------



## MrShades

Shipping everywhere now...

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50289-mrshades-gaggia-opv-spring-mod-kit/?do=embed


----------



## DrVannNostrand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_s

Well done!!!


----------



## EvanB

MrShades said:


> Shipping everywhere now...
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50289-mrshades-gaggia-opv-spring-mod-kit/?do=embed


 Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## MrShades

EvanB said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


And probably to you tomorrow! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asimion

hazzeruk said:


> imo


 Hi,

Do you know how the OPV of GC 2019 is sealed on to the black plastic piece? Is it just screwed in or they used a certain liquid sealant or a gasket. I would like to try to replace the spring but I'm a bit afraid I have leaks afterwards. So I prefer to have any needed material already purchased.


----------



## MrShades

Asimion said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know how the OPV of GC 2019 is sealed on to the black plastic piece? Is it just screwed in or they used a certain liquid sealant or a gasket. I would like to try to replace the spring but I'm a bit afraid I have leaks afterwards. So I prefer to have any needed material already purchased.


 It's just screwed in - you need a 10mm spanner to remove it... and you can fefit them quite easily without needing any sealant or teflon tape or anything - just screw out, and screw in.


----------



## DrVannNostrand

Got my kit and changed out the spring today. Really easy, only took about 20 minutes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades

DrVannNostrand said:


> Got my kit and changed out the spring today. Really easy, only took about 20 minutes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 minutes? Did you stop for a beer half way through? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

